# Seeding a Vivarium With Spring Tails and Air Vents



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

I was just wondering how I would "Seed" a vivarium with springtails, I hear this term often and never quite understood it. Also I was wondering how everyone was making air vents for there vivariums, I have a zoomed and I am looking for some pointers on how I would do it.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

seeding a terrarium just means that you are releasing enough of the bugs that some can dig in and reproduce, giving you a constant supply of snacks for your frogs (it does need to be reseeded every so often) how to seed the tank will depend on how your spring cultures are made. for charcoal cultures you simply flood (over the top of the charcoal) the culture with water and pour or gently blow off the springs. if you have a culture made of coco, leaf litter, etc. then you just remove some and drop it in the tank. i like to feed FFs while seeding to help ensure the frogs are distracted and dont eat all the springs.

i dont know about zoomed stuff so i cant help there

james


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 21, 2010)

If your Zoo Med has a screen top to it here is what I have done and it works very well to maintain humidity. First I take off the screen top. Then I loosely place some of that plastic window covering used to insulate windows in the winter. I usually have some left over after covering my windows. (I place the sticky tape on the top of the inside ledge.) Then I place the screen back on. I use a blow drier to shrink the plastic. Finally I cut a 1 inch piece out of the front for ventilation. It works well and is fruitfly proof because the edges are taped down and sealed.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

nepenthes said:


> If your Zoo Med has a screen top to it here is what I have done and it works very well to maintain humidity. First I take off the screen top. Then I loosely place some of that plastic window covering used to insulate windows in the winter. I usually have some left over after covering my windows. (I place the sticky tape on the top of the inside ledge.) Then I place the screen back on. I use a blow drier to shrink the plastic. Finally I cut a 1 inch piece out of the front for ventilation. It works well and is fruitfly proof because the edges are taped down and sealed.


That is actually a pretty ingenious and cost effective approach. Well done.


----------

